# DELTA 36-725 TABLE SAW(Lets see your setup & Modifications)



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

I just got this DELTA 36-725 and am SUPER happy and Impressed with it! I'd like to see everyones Setup and any Modifications you have done. Maybe some ideas with the FENCE, MITER SLEDS, ROUTER TABLE in the Extension Wing, Etc…


----------



## panzer (Jun 1, 2017)

I've had this saw for a couple of years and so far it's been great. I haven't really done any mods to it except change the blade. I really need to build a crosscut sled though.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

If you search Delta 36-725 on LJ you'll find some threads where people have added router extensions, dust collection mods and such.


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

> If you search Delta 36-725 on LJ you ll find some threads where people have added router extensions, dust collection mods and such.
> 
> - WhyMe


Thanks. I was also trying to inspire others that may have yet to post anything to maybe add a few pictures of what they have done.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Got a bit of a mess going on right now, but here's a pic of mine with my router table insert.


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

NICE! I want to add the Router Table to mine one day.



> Got a bit of a mess going on right now, but here s a pic of mine with my router table insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Mines pretty much stock, I have started mod to remove blade shroud with 2in dust collection and using 4in through bottom, I'm also sealing seams underneath table top, etc.

I've had so saw several years and very happy with it…especially given cost.


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

I had a Bosch router table that I incorporated into the 36-725. It fit perfectly between the rails, but I had to drill new mounting holes. Probably took me less than two hours to complete.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I went ass backwards from the norm and put my router top on the left. I wanted it on the side that wide pieces of plywood hang off of when cutting them so to have more support.


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

WhyMe, great idea and I like your diagonal support underneath the table. Mine took a while to align because it was drooping.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> I went ass backwards from the norm and put my router top on the left. I wanted it on the side that wide pieces of plywood hang off of when cutting them so to have more support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when you posted this originally. You actually had me on the fence. I can't even remember how I made the decision to choose the right side.


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

VERY NICE!



> I went ass backwards from the norm and put my router top on the left. I wanted it on the side that wide pieces of plywood hang off of when cutting them so to have more support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks good. Sweet that it just fit up.



> I had a Bosch router table that I incorporated into the 36-725. It fit perfectly between the rails, but I had to drill new mounting holes. Probably took me less than two hours to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> I remember when you posted this originally. You actually had me on the fence. I can t even remember how I made the decision to choose the right side.
> 
> - SuperCubber


I think the right side is more common because you can use the saw fence with the router and is a more straight forward install. I use the router fence I have because it's more versatile and has a dust port on it. Putting the router table on the left side was more work because I needed to make the diagonal supports because of mainly not removing the left wing to use the rails for support.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok i made a sled for doing dadoes which is the main purpose of this saw,i made a clip board holder so when i need a reference to a cut list it's right in front of me.i made a storage cabinet on the right side to hold whatever.i added a wixey digital readout.i also replaced the stock cord for a longer and heavier cord.i also made a dado insert from oak.im kinda an accessory junkie!so far it's fine-LOL.


----------



## USMC_Jack (Apr 17, 2020)

> I went ass backwards from the norm and put my router top on the left. I wanted it on the side that wide pieces of plywood hang off of when cutting them so to have more support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey WhyMe, I know this post is a year old but I wanted to know how you made your diagonal supports. I looked to see if you had a thread on how you did it but I couldn't find one. I can't tell from the picture, did you make your supports out of wood or metal? Was this something else that you modified to act as a support for the router table? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrphiltx (Aug 1, 2019)

I did a tray thing like @pottz, but then replaced it with a router table that wasn't long enough, so had a smaller tray. Now I'm working on a router table insert to go on the right side. Trying to decide if I need two layers of 18mm birch or if one would be enough. The router lift I'm using is pretty substantial.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

RA1181 here as well in a 725T2, right side , drilled a few holes and it was in. I did shim the right side as it was a 16th or so narrow.

.
.


----------



## OzarkSawdust (Dec 14, 2018)

> RA1181 here as well in a 725T2, right side , drilled a few holes and it was in. I did shim the right side as it was a 16th or so narrow.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Good lookin setup. How do you like the 725T2 ? I'm thinking about that same saw. I would probably make a 4×4 or 4×6 outfeed table for it.

I like the idea of a router table with the TS so I could sell my Rockler one and free up more space. 
Is the Bosch table something I can get now…or is it old and have to find one?
What are you using for a router fence?


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

The router fence came with the Bosch RA1181 router table, about $200 and is available. Make sure you get the aluminum table. This is an entry level table, it is not a pro table. Repeatability is always with test cuts. I like it a lot because it solved the expense problem of over priced router tables. I like the 36-725T2, Early ones had a motor issue but that appears resolved now. The 725T2 has a flat table, cuts well, and is easy to assemble although the directions are not the best. I think it is one of the best saws for the money but that is coming from someone who has only a years experience. I have a workbench on wheels that is an outfeed table.
.
.


----------



## Cornholio (Mar 23, 2021)

> I went ass backwards from the norm and put my router top on the left. I wanted it on the side that wide pieces of plywood hang off of when cutting them so to have more support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I'd like to know how those supports work as well.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The supports for the router table are made from black ABS 2.5" drain pipe. And they have worked very well. There is another post I put pictures in of the ABS parts I used but can't find it.
I found it.. https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/on/5470810 see post 33.


----------

